# 2011 felt f series geometry?



## quickfeet18

Anyone have the geometry charts for the new 2011 felt F series yet? I see they changed it from last year with more sizes, but there are no geo charts out yet.


----------



## Superdave3T

quickfeet18 said:


> Anyone have the geometry charts for the new 2011 felt F series yet? I see they changed it from last year with more sizes, but there are no geo charts out yet.



There are no major changes to the middle sizes, but we've increased the range of sizes as well as created more even steps between the smaller and larger sizes.

The F-series alloy bikes:
F75, F85, F95, FA 
size 48	51	54	56	58	61	
HA 71	72.5	73	73.5	74	74	
SA 74.5	74	73.5	73.5	73.5	73	
TT horiz 515	530	545	560	580	605	
TT C-C 498	512	531	546	567	592	
Head Tube 100	120	130	150	170	210	
ST C-T 440	470	520	540	570	610	
ST C-C 392	422	472	492	522	562	
BB Drop 72	70	70	70	70	70	
CS 403	403	405	405	407	410	
Front Center 581	579	580	588	604	622	
Wheelbase 969	968	974	983	1000	1022	
Rake 52	50	45	43	43	43	
Standover 681	710	750	770	796	834	

reach 374	379	386	395	409	417	
stack 500	523	536	557	578	617	


The F-series carbon models: F1, F2, F3, F4, F5, FC 
size 48	51	54	56	58	61
HA 71	72.5	73	73.5	74	74
SA 74.5	74	73.5	73.5	73.5	73
TT horiz 510	530	545	560	580	605
TT C-C 492	513	532	547	568	592
Head Tube 100	110	120	140	160	200
ST C-T 440	480	520	540	570	610
ST C-C 392	432	472	492	522	562
BB Drop 72	70	70	70	70	70
CS 403	403	405	405	407	410
Front Center	577	578	580	588	604	622
Wheelbase	969	971	974	983	1000	1022
Rake 52	50	45	43	43	43
Standover 681	717	750	770	796	834
reach 370	381	389	397	412	419
stack 500	514	526	548	569	607


Please let me know if you have additional questions.

-SD


----------



## spartanbike

dave,

price/eta of a f1 frameset. will there be a di2 specific frameset for sale?


----------



## dcl10

Wow that is disappointing. I was going to order a frameset, but will probably look at something else for my next race bike. The chain stays and wheelbase have been shortened way too much. Yeah I know at slow speeds the handling is improved, but I feel it will climb as bad as my Supersix did, which had almost the same measurements. The weight was distributed so far back on that thing it was like wrestling a crack addict to the top of a hill. The front wants to go every which direction on bikes like that, and that was what made the old F unique and a calm steady climbing bike. I guess I’ll just have to spring for a Colnago to get a proper climbing bike now.


----------



## tranzformer

dcl10 said:


> Wow that is disappointing. I was going to order a frameset, but will probably look at something else for my next race bike. The chain stays and wheelbase have been shortened way too much. Yeah I know at slow speeds the handling is improved, but I feel it will climb as bad as my Supersix did, which had almost the same measurements. The weight was distributed so far back on that thing it was like wrestling a crack addict to the top of a hill. The front wants to go every which direction on bikes like that, and that was what made the old F unique and a calm steady climbing bike. I guess I’ll just have to spring for a Colnago to get a proper climbing bike now.


Huh?..


----------



## Superdave3T

dcl10 said:


> Wow that is disappointing. I was going to order a frameset, but will probably look at something else for my next race bike. The chain stays and wheelbase have been shortened way too much. Yeah I know at slow speeds the handling is improved, but I feel it will climb as bad as my Supersix did, which had almost the same measurements. The weight was distributed so far back on that thing it was like wrestling a crack addict to the top of a hill. The front wants to go every which direction on bikes like that, and that was what made the old F unique and a calm steady climbing bike. I guess I’ll just have to spring for a Colnago to get a proper climbing bike now.


That's a suprise, when we've been tasked to make special climbing bikes for particular stages SHORTER stays are requested, not longer. Not to worry too much however as we have both our AR and Z series bikes with longer stays if you feel that is what you need.

I'd like to hear how 3-9mm of chain stay length changes the climbing characteristics of this bike.

-SD


----------



## a_avery007

prefer longer head tubes.. 120 on a 54cm bike is hella short..


----------



## spiffomatic

I think that's strange also. Shorter stays seems to lead to to a nice climbing bike.

SD, question for you on the 74deg HA on a 58. Am very interested in the new carbon frames from Felt and hopefully will have the opportunity to ride one before I decide. That's a fairly steep HA relative to other stuff out there - would you describe the frame as more sharp and responsive than some of the other similar tier bikes - the Z series in a 58 slacks the angle all the way to 72.5. Haven't ridden either but curious as to general handling perceptions on the F series versus others.

thx


----------



## dcl10

You can do shorter stays and that is fine, but the front center needs to be longer so you can get more weight over the front wheel. On the Supersix I had to run an 140mm stem to stabilize it, which made it not so responsive. Look at most of the climbers on LG, they are all using 130mm-140mm stems. Shortstays + short front center means a jumpy front end at least in the smaller sizes. The larger frames are probably fine, and the 58 looks like the sweetspot. Now don't get me wrong it was a great bike for crits, which is why I still use a caad9 for those, but it did not climb well without having to make compromises with the setup. Also I find it interesting how insanely close the new F geo. is to the supersix. Its basically a supersix with a shorter headtube and yes a lot of people love the Six, and its defiantly a great handling bike, but it lacks the versatility of something like a CLX, TCR, Madone, old F series etc. I already have a Z which I use for longer all days and stage races, but I've got a few quibbles with its geo. as well, though it is a great bike overall, and I'm not really using it as a more relaxed geo. bike as it was intended for so some complaints are expected. 

F Super6
size 54 54
HA 73 73
SA 73.5 73.5
TT horiz 545 545 
Head Tube 120 140 
ST C-T 520 520
ST C-C 472 472
BB Drop 70 70
CS 405 405
Front Center 580 580
Wheelbase 974 975
Rake 45 45


----------



## Superdave3T

spartanbike said:


> dave,
> 
> price/eta of a f1 frameset. will there be a di2 specific frameset for sale?


The F1 is going to be around $3500 I'd guess. We have not launched pricing, and I don't set the USA (or any other country) MSRP.

The Frame is both Di2 and mechanical. It is convertible with these clever cable stops that fill the Di2 ports.

I susepect you'll see complete bikes later this summer and framesets around November.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

a_avery007 said:


> prefer longer head tubes.. 120 on a 54cm bike is hella short..


We have to balance the requirements of everyone the bicycle is intended for. It is a pure race machine and the choice for many of the guys on the Garmin/Transitions squad. Several of those guys are using the F-series frames w/ -17deg stems and no spacers.

For those that prefer a more upright posture, the AR and Z series both offer taller head tubes.

-SD


----------



## a_avery007

*but you are not selling to*



SuperdaveFelt said:


> We have to balance the requirements of everyone the bicycle is intended for. It is a pure race machine and the choice for many of the guys on the Garmin/Transitions squad. Several of those guys are using the F-series frames w/ -17deg stems and no spacers.
> 
> For those that prefer a more upright posture, the AR and Z series both offer taller head tubes.
> 
> -SD


pros!

140 would be reasonable on a bike of that size like most other manu's Spesh, Cann and others are around 140-150mm's in that size range.

the Z series does a better job of balancing the whole package like your older F series...

older geometry was really well balanced in the F series in my worthless opinion, was hoping they would just change the moulds, but keep the geo the same and raise the head tubes by 2 cm's per size..

and i feel what the other person is saying on the front center's being longer as once they start to get below 57.5-58cm, no matter what the chainstay length, you start to get a bike that is a handful on descents that are rough, now Crits is entirely a different equation-perfect like you have it! but i thought this bike was supposed to be a stage racer???lol

yes, the pro's can do it, but the regular joe is going to end up in the weeds more often than not in anything other that glass smooth conditions..

all just my lousy 1cent...


----------



## jwp3476

I can't say I like the new 61cm size. The old 60 was just right for me. I know it is only 5mm in TT difference and 10mm head tube but I think the new 61 will feel a little too big and a 58 will definately be too small.


----------



## tranzformer

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F1 is going to be around $3500 I'd guess. We have not launched pricing, and I don't set the USA (or any other country) MSRP.
> 
> The Frame is both Di2 and mechanical. It is convertible with these clever cable stops that fill the Di2 ports.
> 
> I susepect you'll see complete bikes later this
> summer and framesets around November.
> 
> -SD


I thought $2800 for the frameset. That was the quoted price from the cycling news article. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/major-revamp-for-2011-felt-f-series-and-da-platforms


----------



## Superdave3T

a_avery007 said:


> pros!
> 
> 140 would be reasonable on a bike of that size like most other manu's Spesh, Cann and others are around 140-150mm's in that size range.
> 
> the Z series does a better job of balancing the whole package like your older F series...
> 
> older geometry was really well balanced in the F series in my worthless opinion, was hoping they would just change the moulds, but keep the geo the same and raise the head tubes by 2 cm's per size..
> 
> and i feel what the other person is saying on the front center's being longer as once they start to get below 57.5-58cm, no matter what the chainstay length, you start to get a bike that is a handful on descents that are rough, now Crits is entirely a different equation-perfect like you have it! but i thought this bike was supposed to be a stage racer???lol
> 
> yes, the pro's can do it, but the regular joe is going to end up in the weeds more often than not in anything other that glass smooth conditions..
> 
> all just my lousy 1cent...



We're not selling to Pros? We certainly are selling to the top rung of the peloton, although you are right, the Garmin guys do not pay for their bikes per se. We make the F-series the way we do because we already have alternative geometires with the AR, Z, and ZW models. The F series is a perfect bike for crits and those with the ambition of riding what (and how) the pros do. The Z bikes is a better bike if all you do is desend as the longer wheelbase plants the bike. In any case, we're talking about mms, and that difference alone isn't likely to put you in the weeds over another Felt bike. Proper fit has far more to do with the stability and handling that trimming the chainstays another 4mm shorter over the previous models. 

-SD


----------



## jm3

I really like the geometry changes - especially the seat angle on the three smaller sizes. The 54, in particular, just became a much easier bike to fit @ 73.5 vs 74.5. Nice job.

Speaking to the height of the front end, I would agree with SD, there are many people riding this bike that have it slammed all the way down with a -17 stem. That's all about closed hip angle, and what an individual is capable of; both the Z and AR are exceptional bikes if you want performance with a more relaxed position. SD, would I be out of line stating that (unless I'm wrong), the new fork on the F-Series is a little taller and brings the front end up almost a cm?


----------



## nzcyclist

Does anyone know the 2011 geometry for a 57cm Felt AR3, considering purchasing an ex-demo.


----------



## Don4

nzcyclist said:


> Does anyone know the 2011 geometry for a 57cm Felt AR3, considering purchasing an ex-demo.


Available in 56cm and 58cm, but not 57, at least not "standard production".

http://2011.feltracing.com/USA/2011/Road/AR-Series/AR3.aspx

View attachment 255088


----------



## Lasttye

SuperdaveFelt said:


> There are no major changes to the middle sizes, but we've increased the range of sizes as well as created more even steps between the smaller and larger sizes.
> 
> The F-series alloy bikes:
> F75, F85, F95, FA
> size 48	51	54	56	58	61
> HA 71	72.5	73	73.5	74	74
> SA 74.5	74	73.5	73.5	73.5	73
> TT horiz 515	530	545	560	580	605
> TT C-C 498	512	531	546	567	592
> Head Tube 100	120	130	150	170	210
> ST C-T 440	470	520	540	570	610
> ST C-C 392	422	472	492	522	562
> BB Drop 72	70	70	70	70	70
> CS 403	403	405	405	407	410
> Front Center 581	579	580	588	604	622
> Wheelbase 969	968	974	983	1000	1022
> Rake 52	50	45	43	43	43
> Standover 681	710	750	770	796	834
> 
> reach 374	379	386	395	409	417
> stack 500	523	536	557	578	617
> 
> 
> The F-series carbon models: F1, F2, F3, F4, F5, FC
> size 48	51	54	56	58	61
> HA 71	72.5	73	73.5	74	74
> SA 74.5	74	73.5	73.5	73.5	73
> TT horiz 510	530	545	560	580	605
> TT C-C 492	513	532	547	568	592
> Head Tube 100	110	120	140	160	200
> ST C-T 440	480	520	540	570	610
> ST C-C 392	432	472	492	522	562
> BB Drop 72	70	70	70	70	70
> CS 403	403	405	405	407	410
> Front Center	577	578	580	588	604	622
> Wheelbase	969	971	974	983	1000	1022
> Rake 52	50	45	43	43	43
> Standover 681	717	750	770	796	834
> reach 370	381	389	397	412	419
> stack 500	514	526	548	569	607
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you have additional questions.
> 
> -SD


Hi Dave , I have a chance to buy a F1 2012 bike online.. so i cant try it size 58, I'am 6ft, with a 32 and half inside leg, would this frame be ok for me, Ant advice would be well helpful.
Cheers
Roy


----------



## Superdave3T

Lasttye said:


> Hi Dave , I have a chance to buy a F1 2012 bike online.. so i cant try it size 58, I'am 6ft, with a 32 and half inside leg, would this frame be ok for me, Ant advice would be well helpful.
> Cheers
> Roy


If it is impossible to find a dealer that can fit you correctly on a bike then I'd say your proportions are consistent with the fit of our 58cm F series.

You could be an outlier or have physical limitations that would make the 56cm a better fit, but in general I'd start someone your size on a 58cm.

-SD


----------



## Lasttye

SuperdaveFelt said:


> If it is impossible to find a dealer that can fit you correctly on a bike then I'd say your proportions are consistent with the fit of our 58cm F series.
> 
> You could be an outlier or have physical limitations that would make the 56cm a better fit, but in general I'd start someone your size on a 58cm.
> 
> -SD


Thanks for the advice SD, well appreciated.


----------

